# '68 air filter decal placement



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I've looked high and low and haven't found a pic showing the placement of the air filter info decal that goes somewhere on the side of the air cleaner base. Near the snorkel.....near the pvc pipe....smack dab in the middle of both? Thanks.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Air Cleaner Decal Placement*

Here is the location the location of mine. My 68 is unrestored. Hope this helps.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly the info that i was hoping for! Thanks.


----------

